# XCode 3 : mode d'emploi ?



## Erffoc (10 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu le précédent post qui me concerne également mais qui a vite été désordonné !

Je souhaite apprendre le C++, approfondir le java (et accessoirement Mathematica pour ceux qui connaissent)

Je vais me servir du site du Zér0 pour C/C++, XCode étant l'IDE conseillé, je viens de l'installer.  Avant de rentrer dans l'apprentissage du code proprement j'aimerai trouver un livre blanc explicatif de XCode, de ses possibilités vis-à-vis des différents langages de programmation, etc ...

Ca a l'air d'être un outil fabuleux et comme la programmation va être un composant permanent de ma vie professionnelle, je me suis dit autant prendre les bonnes bases et les bons outils.

La finalité de l'apprentissage serait de me créer mon logiciel de trading.

Donc en bref, ma question est : Où puis-je trouver des ressources explicitant XCode ? (j'ai déjà été sur le site ADC, mais c'est vraiment le capharnaüm !)

Merci d'avance !



Je parcoure actuellement Xcode3, on dirait qu'il est self-suffisant ?  Mais ça prend blindé de temps de tout lire ?  Vous (les programmeurs) êtes tous passés par là?


----------



## BS0D (10 Août 2008)

Là: http://developer.apple.com/documentation/DeveloperTools/Xcode-date.html

Après forcément je te souhaite d'avoir une bonne imprimante! 


*Edit*: quand on veut vraiment trouver, on trouve ! :rateau:


----------



## grumff (10 Août 2008)

Si c'est pour faire un programme en ligne de commande, ou du moins sans utiliser interfacebuilder pour les interfaces graphiques, je te conseille aussi de jeter un oeil à Eclipse, il y a une version pour le c++ que je trouve très sympa. D'autant qu'il est multi-plateforme et très utilisé, donc c'est un environnement que je juge indispensable à connaître pour tout développeur. Pour moi le point fort d'Eclipe c'est de permettre une visualisation "logique" du code, genre pouvoir obtenir les arbres d'appels d'une fonction, la hiérarchie d'héritage d'un objet, etc... Enfin bref, selon ce qu'on fait c'est une bonne alternative à x-code, il est relativement ergonomique, et il est très bon dans beaucoup de domaine ou x-code pèche un peu...


----------



## Dr_cube (10 Août 2008)

+1 pour Eclipse. Pour le Java c'est l'outil idéal. 

Je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'utiliser XCode pour autre chose que du Cocoa, donc je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il vaut pour Java et C++. Mais Eclipse est vraiment très bien pour faire du Java. Netbeans est pas mal non plus d'ailleurs.


----------



## grumff (10 Août 2008)

Dr_cube a dit:


> +1 pour Eclipse. Pour le Java c'est l'outil idéal.
> 
> Je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'utiliser XCode pour autre chose que du Cocoa, donc je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il vaut pour Java et C++. Mais Eclipse est vraiment très bien pour faire du Java. Netbeans est pas mal non plus d'ailleurs.



On parle de C pas de Java, attention.  Mais l'environnement est tout aussi bon pour du C/C++. En ce qui me concerne je l'utilise autant pour du Java que pour du C ou du PHP.


----------



## ntx (11 Août 2008)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Mais Eclipse est vraiment très bien pour faire du Java. Netbeans est pas mal non plus d'ailleurs.


Et IntelliJ encore mieux


----------



## Erffoc (11 Août 2008)

Ben en fait, le java, je connais les bases (capable de faire un puissance 4 sans GUI, trouver le chemins le plus court...) et l'idée de tout faire avec un IDE : C/C++ et java.

Quand j'avais appris Java, sur le coup, j'avais trouvé Eclipse trop complexe et j'ai pas pris la peine de bien m'en servir (en me disant, bah façon, je serai jamais programmeur...:-s )  Comme quoi les choses changent ...  Mais ici, j'ai un faible pour Xcode.  En quoi il pèche en fait ?

Je rencontre aussi souvent Ruby et Python, vous pouvez me donner leurs points forts/faibles, sont-ils plus utilisés dans un domaine que dans un autre ? Ce sont aussi des langages OO ?

Autre question : Est-il "facile" de créer des programmes qui travaillent en "temps réel", comme par exemple que mon programme aille chercher des données sur Google Finance ou Yahoo! Finance, les traite et m'envoie un signal (un mail) selon des conditions prédéfinies ?


----------



## ntx (11 Août 2008)

Erffoc a dit:


> Mais ici, j'ai un faible pour Xcode.  En quoi il pèche en fait ?


Les IDE dédiées à Java bénéficient de fonctions spécifiques comme le réfactoring et de nombreuses facilités pour générer du code automatiquement. Ils disposent aussi de plus de plug-ins.
De côté de SVN (et CVS) Xcode n'est pas non plus un surdoué.


> Autre question : Est-il "facile" de créer des programmes qui travaillent en "temps réel", comme par exemple que mon programme aille chercher des données sur Google Finance ou Yahoo! Finance, les traite et m'envoie un signal (un mail) selon des conditions prédéfinies ?


Oui ... quand on sait faire. En passant par du multi-thread et un système de notification, ça se fait sans trop de problème, mais ce n'est pas au programme du grand débutant


----------



## Erffoc (17 Août 2008)

Bon, après que XCode plante 4 fois en une avant-midi, j'en ai eu marre !
Puis j'ai vu que j'étais sur la version 3,0 et qu'il y avait la 3,1... Je ne sais pas si cela va changer quelque chose, mais bon...

Je ne sais pas s'il y a des utilisateurs de Mathematica sur le forum ?? 

J'ai pu voir qu'il y avait un plug-in pour intégrer Mathematica dans Eclipse  ici .

Donc, je vais plutôt me tourner à approfondir mes bases en java.  Tiens, d'ailleurs j'utilise le Lewis&Loftus, 5th ed

Je vais vite le relire pour me remettre à niveau.  Que me conseillez-vous comme bouquin un peu plus avancé sur Java ?

Pour en revenir à Eclipse, je vais d'abord lire ça, ça et ça.

Mais j'aurai sûrement des questions à vous poser par la suite


----------



## grumff (17 Août 2008)

Erffoc a dit:


> Bon, après que XCode plante 4 fois en une avant-midi, j'en ai eu marre !
> Puis j'ai vu que j'étais sur la version 3,0 et qu'il y avait la 3,1... Je ne sais pas si cela va changer quelque chose, mais bon...
> 
> Je ne sais pas s'il y a des utilisateurs de Mathematica sur le forum ??
> ...


Comme on l'a déjà dis, Eclipse ne veut pas nécesseraiment dire Java. C'est aussi une excellent environnement pour du C/C++ avec CDT ou encore pour tout autre langage supporté par un plug-in. Et puis le Java tourne dans une machine virtuelle, donc c'est un langage un peu particulier, il y a des tâches pour lesquelles il n'est pas forcément bien adapté.


----------



## Erffoc (17 Août 2008)

Oui, j'ai pu le remarquer, c'est juste qu'on nous a dit au cours ; "Eclipse, c'est pour les pros, vous pouvez le prendre, sinon, pour les besoins du cours BlueJ sera suffisants..."

Personne sur Mathematica dans ce forum ?


----------



## grumff (17 Août 2008)

Erffoc a dit:


> Oui, j'ai pu le remarquer, c'est juste qu'on nous a dit au cours ; "Eclipse, c'est pour les pros, vous pouvez le prendre, sinon, pour les besoins du cours BlueJ sera suffisants..."


Mouais, Eclipse a beau être un peu une usine à gaz, il est quand même assez simple à prendre en main. Je trouve particulièrement con que des enseignant fassent l'impasse dessus alors qu'on gagne presque plus de temps en connaissant bien Eclipse plutôt qu'en connaissant bien le java. La logique voudrait qu'on commence par apprendre à se servir des outils, avant de s'en servir pour apprendre autre chose. Enfin bref, je referai pas le monde.


----------



## ntx (18 Août 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Je trouve particulièrement con que des enseignant fassent l'impasse dessus alors qu'on gagne presque plus de temps en connaissant bien Eclipse plutôt qu'en connaissant bien le java.


Ah l'enseignement de l'informatique en France ... Tout un poème


----------



## Erffoc (18 Août 2008)

Et je ne te dis pas en Belgique ....


----------

